# comcast, stream and copy protection



## moorashj (Nov 19, 2004)

Greetings all,
Just wondering if comcast users are running into a lot of issues with copy protection. My plan for the stream is to download to ipad but I keep on hearing that many shows are copy protected. Dont want to purchase if this is the case.
Just looking for feedback and experiences
Thanks


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

The easiest way to know what content on your TiVos would be subject to the CCI flag is with TiVoDesktop (or kmttg, etc). Those programs are usually really good at showing you which recordings on your TiVos the Cable Cos flag as not being able to "Copy"/"Download" to your PC or more importantly for your question to an iPad.

With the Stream you can still watch the flagged recordings on your iDevice, you just cannot have a copy saved to the device to be watched outside the range of your home WiFi connection.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep just download and install TiVo Desktop on your PC then click the Pick Recordings To Transfer button. Anything it lists with a red slash icon will not be able to be transferred to the iPad either. However you can stream everything. (except Amazon download)

Dan


----------



## moorashj (Nov 19, 2004)

do you guys still see value in this if many shows are copy protected?


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

moorashj said:


> do you guys still see value in this if many shows are copy protected?


eh, diminished value. It does fill a need for me now having a TiVo (or close to current TV) in my home office, I can now watch TiVo recordings and work. Was it worth the $130, maybe not immediately but I'm not complaining and who know what future S/W updates may bring.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It does exactly what I bought it for. My main purpose was streaming. My wife wont let me put a TV in the bed room because it bothers her, but she's OK with me watching the iPad on my night stand. The Stream lets me watch real TV in bed rather then podcasts.

Dan


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> It does exactly what I bought it for. My main purpose was streaming. My wife wont let me put a TV in the bed room because it bothers her, but she's OK with me watching the iPad on my night stand. The Stream lets me watch real TV in bed rather then podcasts.
> 
> Dan


that's a great story.


----------



## csgraber (Feb 8, 2006)

You can stream everything (even HBo). I for one haven't had the chance/ability to try transferring the shows so far. Its a pain in the ass since it takes a while AND you have to leave the app on.

yet i still love the stream overall. Its far better than any cable company app and I have full access to shows. The only negative is it can't use the live-tv buffer. . .you have to record + delete. Which is annoying.

I do have comcast in Denver, and most shows I could download to my Desktop when I wanted


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

moorashj said:


> do you guys still see value in this if many shows are copy protected?


*I* don't.

When I watch TV on a mobile device, it's because I'm not at home in front of the TV.
Find a way to seamlessly stream outside of the home network? Mucho valor agregado!


----------



## franzey (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there any reason why Tivo decided NOT to modify the icons to show you what can be downloaded in the app? There is no way to tell if something can be streamed until you try to download it. Checking on another device seems counter intuitive to me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Everything can be streamed. Not everything can be downloaded. You seem to have mixed the two in your question (which, I cannot answer).


----------



## franzey (Dec 16, 2004)

It was a mistype. I understand everything can be streamed but there is zero indication of what can be downloaded.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

franzey said:


> Is there any reason why Tivo decided NOT to modify the icons to show you what can be downloaded in the app? There is no way to tell if something can be streamed until you try to download it. Checking on another device seems counter intuitive to me.


That'll be fixed soon. For some reason graying out the Download button requires an update on the TiVo itself.

Dan


----------



## franzey (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That'll be fixed soon. For some reason graying out the Download button requires an update on the TiVo itself.
> 
> Dan


Good information to have. I figured it was going to happen, I was just surprised that it wasn't something that was already done before starting selling the Stream which only has two features (easy download and easy streaming). Streaming works wonderfully. Of course the real problem is the cable providers blocking the download of nearly 100% of the content available. I am curious how they were able to download the content they did in the demo video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Depends on the cable company. Mine only blocks the premium channels, everything else can be downloaded.

Dan


----------



## franzey (Dec 16, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Depends on the cable company. Mine only blocks the premium channels, everything else can be downloaded.
> 
> Dan


I am extremely envious of that. I'm on Time Warner and be all accounts seem to have no love lost with them since nearly all shows are protected (including those reruns of shows from over 15 years ago).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah TW sets the copy protection flag on everything except the local channels. Only reason they don't on locals is because the law prevents them from doing it. Everything else they're allowed to "protect" so they do.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But supposedly this is done by some cable companies even though the cable *networks* don't want it to be done (in some cases).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> But supposedly this is done by some cable companies even though the cable *networks* don't want it to be done (in some cases).


TW is one of them. They block everything no matter what. I think some Comcast markets do as well. Most others only block the stations they have.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> TW is one of them. They block everything no matter what. I think some Comcast markets do as well. Most others only block the stations they have.
> 
> Dan


But I forgot to mention that at least anecdotally, there have been people who have posted on tivocommunity that they were able to get their local cable company (their local branch of it or whatever you want to call it) to un-block stuff.


----------

